# Advice on foot pain and lacing



## horse (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey all

So I have a pair of thirtytwo tm two's and seem to get a lot of foot pain (lead leg mostly). Find myself having to adjust the laces constantly if I do them up tightly. Think I have quite awkward sized feet, long and wide.

To get any decent riding where my foot doesnt goto sleep, or ache like a mofo, I have to leave them quite loose which gives me bad heel lift.

Is this normal? Am I just doing them up too tight, as some of my mates do them up as tight as they can and they are comfortable all day.

I was thinking if I am going to have to adjust them all the time I might get some boa's, as then loosening them up on a lift while the blood rushes back into them isnt going to be a major gloves off operation.

Thoughts / suggestions?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There's a couple factors that could be causing the pain.

1. Your feet might not be in super good snowboarding shape, if you don't ride very much you will probably notice pain alott more then if you snowboard pretty regularly.

2. Your boots just don't fit you right. This is kind of what sounds like the problem, especially since it's cutting off circulation. With a boot that fits right, you should be able to wear them pretty tight, you want them tight since it obviously gives you alott more control over the board. If your current boots are really bugging you, I would advise grabbing a new pair. Try on alott of different pairs until you find one that fits you right, brand/price doesn't really matter that much with boots as long as they are comfortable.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not the boot it's the lack of foot support. You don't have a good insole in the boot so what's going on is once you start riding your foot swells and the arch collapses and then it gets fatigued.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know exactly what your issue is but I had the TM2's a few seasons back and they hurt the shit out of my feet and shins. They're super stiff and I think that had something to do with it but I just could not ever have a comfortable day on the mountain with them and I had Superfeet footbeds in mine so that wasn't it. Worst fucking boot I ever used period. I rode them like 4 times and then literally gave them away because I didn't even want to look at them that's how much I hated them.


----------



## horse (Aug 5, 2010)

So any tips on boots to go for? Got a couple of snow shops within 10 mins of my house so will probably go and try a bunch on, but to be honest when I tried on my current ones they felt fine in the shop and wasnt until I had ridden them I noticed these issues.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

horse said:


> So any tips on boots to go for? Got a couple of snow shops within 10 mins of my house so will probably go and try a bunch on, but to be honest when I tried on my current ones they felt fine in the shop and wasnt until I had ridden them I noticed these issues.


Go for the ones that fit you the best and are with in your budget.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

There really isn't any magic trick to boot buying. I've had the same issue where a boot fits well in the store and sucks on the mountain. Generally speaking though you should be able to notice most pressure points you'll get when you're trying them on in store.


----------

